# Legality of Slavery



## Falkus (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a question in regards to the setting; in specific, the legality of slavery, as I'm not quite sure of its legal status of it in all the nations presented in the Player's Guide.

I know it's illegal in Ber; and I'm 99% sure it's illegal in Risur. What I'm not sure about are its status in Crisillyir, Danor and Drakr.

This will effect certain plot lines I'm using in my intermission session this weekend; so some information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 25, 2011)

I had not planned for slavery to be an issue that comes up in the course of the campaign, so I'd just as easily say it's illegal. Of course, there are plenty of other institutional ways to make someone bound to work for you with no little of escape. Debt and contracts, rather than explicit ownership of people, for example.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, thanks! I wasn't quite sure; and I didn't want to accidentally end up with a situation where I contradicted anything that might come up later on in the campaign; when the PCs engage in international antics.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 29, 2011)

Falkus said:


> Okay, thanks! I wasn't quite sure; and I didn't want to accidentally end up with a situation where I contradicted anything that might come up later on in the campaign; when the PCs engage in international antics.




Piggy backing on this, what is the general feeling with "elf women trophies".  In the last adventure, one of my characters who had the women in his family taken as slaves didnt know how to generally feel about the duchess's servant girl.  Is this ok, and slavery defined as menial work?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2011)

The (eladrin in 4e)/(elfaivaran elves in PF) women kept as trophies are not technically owned. They used to be, and a lot of the women have been living with their 'families' for so long that they don't know how to really fend for themselves in the outside world, so running isn't usually an option. And if they try to seek shelter, no law enforcement group or judge would ever side with the 'vagrant child' over the wishes of her powerful, rich, connected family.

Now, a lot of families treat their fey trophy women quite well. The duchess, in particular, might have a few such women that she takes care of, but she considers them liberated, because she gives them roles with authority, and they do technically have permission to leave. And a few have. But again, few are equipped to live out in the world, and those who are would worry about being taken by another family, so the actual number of free eladrin/elfaivaran women is pretty low.


----------

